# Equipment Start for Deer Hunt Help



## miamivicedade (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello, I recently purchased a Hoyt Powermax (first bow) and got some Easton Bloodline 330s to go with it, topped with 100gr muzzy trocar fixed broadheads. My question is whether or not that is sufficient for deer hunting. I am going to be working on getting good with the bow, and am taking lessons, but I bought it to hunt with, hopefully this year, and was wondering if that will get the job done.

My draw right now is 60 lbs. I am probably going to move it up to 70, as the 60 is pretty effortless to get back. I am new to archery, and have been hunting with rifles and shotguns for a while. Thank you.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yep very efficient for deer.


----------



## miamivicedade (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You don't even need to go up to 70# if you don't want to. 60# on modern bows is more than adequate for whitetail sized game. 

Just like with firearms, shot placement is the key to success with a bow. 

Allen


----------



## Lucky_sometimes (Jan 8, 2018)

I regularly harvest deer at 60#, you'll be fine. Your head is in the right spot, work on shot placement and form. Like many things in life, less is often more and you can't make up for poor form with more poundage.


----------



## andylw (Dec 24, 2018)

Need to be able to draw from stand at sunup when still napping


----------



## dcalvert (Mar 3, 2019)

Agree you need to be able to draw from awkward position like tree-stand ground blind, one knee before you go up in weight


----------



## eviper21 (Mar 29, 2019)

im new to bowhunting too, This is the kind of info I need. Thanks for the info guys!


----------

